# scrollbalken in photoshop?



## Terminator (13. Januar 2002)

servus ihr grafikleute
ich hätte da mal eine ganz banale frage zu der benutzeroberfläche von photoshop: gibt es in photoshop eigentlich scrollbalken, z.b. wenn man ein bild vergrößert, dass dann die optionsfenster nicht alles verdecken.
vielleicht habe ich ja eine opion falsch eingestellt, aber ich wüßte nicht wo
vielen dank für hilfe
terminator


----------



## Xardul (13. Januar 2002)

*hmm, ....*

Hi,

also meines Wissens kann man die Scrollbalken nicht "ausschalten".
Du kannst entweder, die Werkzeugpaletten verschieben damit du die Scrollbalken links sehen kannst, oder du blendest sie mit der TAB-Taste solang du scrollen willst aus.  

Ich hoffe, dass ich dir helfen konnte!

cYa Gregor


----------



## Terminator (13. Januar 2002)

*ausprobier*, *nicht funktionier*
danke für die hilfe, aber mein problem ist, dass ich gar keine scrollbalken sehe!!!
aber ich will doch auch welche haben
oder habt ihr auch keine?
terminator



und taratata, ich habe sie gefunden, da sin dsie plötzlich augfgetaucht, danke trotzdem 
terminator


----------



## Leever (14. Januar 2002)

Das kann daran liegen dass du erstmal Das Fenster in dem dein Bild angezeigt wir maximieren musst. Wenn es dann immer noch net geht füllt dein Bild nicht die Arbeitsfläche aus und Photoshop sieht es nicht für nötig die scrollbalken zu aktivieren, dass heisst wenn du mal die Lute nimmst und einzoomst bist das bild die Arbeitsflächengröße überschreitet, müsten die scrollbar da sein.

Oder mein Photoshop ist auch kaputt


----------



## Onkel Jürgen (14. Januar 2002)

*einfach zuziehen*

Also,
zuerst einmal kannst Du das Programmfenster von Photoshop auf der rechten Seite einfach so weit zuziehen, dass Deine geöffnete Datei nicht unter die Paletten ragen kann (grüner Pfeil).

Und was die Rollbalken angeht, kannst Du auch viel eleganter über Dein Bild scrollen.
Einfach – egal, welches Werkzeug gerade aktiv ist – die Space-Taste gedrückt halten und – schwupps – verwandelt sich Dein Mauszeiger in ein Händchen und Du kannst mit geklickter Maus Deinen Bildausschnitt durch die Gegend schieben.

Außerdem gibt’s da noch ein kleines Helferlein: die Navigator-Palette (roter Pfeil). Der kleine rote Rahmen über der Bildmininatur zeigt den Ausschnitt an, der Dir gerade im großen geöffneten Dateifenster entgegenflimmert. Du kannst im Navigator auch mit gedrückter Maus Deinen Bildausschnitt durch die Gegend schieben oder per Klick in einen anderen Teil springen.

Und noch was: Du kannst Deinen Bildausschnitt mit der Tastenkombo   Strg +   und   Strg –   rein- und rauszoomen. Hälst Du dabei die Alt-Taste mitgedrückt, wird das gesamte Fenster der offenen Bilddatei mitvergrößert und verkleinert.


----------



## Leever (15. Januar 2002)

Sag mal wie ist das eigentlich wenn ich jetzt meinetwegen ein Objekt dazuimportiere und dann halt nur einen Teil erstmal drin haben will.
Mich dann nacher aber noch umentscheide, dass das  kleiner skalliert werden soll. Ich hab es öfter das die Objektenden bzw. die skallierpunkt nicht mehr auf die Arbeitsfläche passen(im maximiertem Modus), dass heißt ich muss das ganze Objekt dann erstmal verschieben bis ich an die Punkte komme.

Gibts da noch andere Wege ?


----------



## Onkel Jürgen (15. Januar 2002)

*transformieren*

Also,
meine Empfehlung ist, neue Bildelemente auf einer neuen Ebene übers Bild zu legen. Dabei ruhig großzügig sein mit dem Bildausschnitt – was nicht reingehört, kann ja mit einer Ebenenmaske unsichtbar gemacht werden.
Willst Du dann die Ebene verzerren, drehen oder sonst was machen, erreichst Du das mit

> Bearbeiten > Frei transformieren (Tastenkombo: Strg T) 

Dabei ist des nützlich, die Bildanzeige auszuzoomen, da Du die Griffpunkte dann auch über den Bildrand hinaus verzerren kannst. Die Bildpixel, die daraufhin über das Bild hinausragen, sind immer noch in der Datei enthalten. Du kannst sie danach immer noch wieder ins Bild schieben. Nur wenn Du die Ebene mit einer anderen vereinigst oder Dein Composing auf die Hintergrundebene reduzierst, werden die rausragenden Pixel verworfen (wovor Photoshop Dich allerdings nicht warnt).


----------

